# ENVE Mountain Fork Vs. Steel



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just daydreaming as I prepare to tackle a very tedious task at work. 

I have a Surly Krampus on the way, it comes with a Rockshox Pike Ultimate, and the stock Surly Krampus fork. I have a carbon fork on my fat bike (not enve) and like that a lot running 29+, and would be curious about the ENVE vs steel. I don't care about weight, just ride quality. 

I am just curious if anyone has compared a steel fork to the ENVE Mountain, and what their thoughts are. _*I specifically am looking at ENVE because the other off brand forks I see, including Whiskey state a 240lb max rider weight. I am 15lbs over that, and don't feel like pressing my luck. *_


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

jonshonda said:


> Just daydreaming as I prepare to tackle a very tedious task at work.
> 
> I have a Surly Krampus on the way, it comes with a Rockshox Pike Ultimate, and the stock Surly Krampus fork. I have a carbon fork on my fat bike (not enve) and like that a lot running 29+, and would be curious about the ENVE vs steel. I don't care about weight, just ride quality.
> 
> I am just curious if anyone has compared a steel fork to the ENVE Mountain, and what their thoughts are. _*I specifically am looking at ENVE because the other off brand forks I see, including Whiskey state a 240lb max rider weight. I am 15lbs over that, and don't feel like pressing my luck. *_


I had a steel on a fat-bike and switched it for a carbon, the biggest difference was the ease I could loft the front on the trail. Dramatically better. I would 100% recommend from that point of view.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Exactly....the dramatic weight difference, and the distribution of that weight, makes a strong case for carbon on the front of a bike. That said I don't particularly like the way carbon rides as a fork, and I've tried a bunch. It's harsh and loves to transmit the nasties directly to your bones. I can only suspect this is because of the required layup and thickness required to make carbon forks strong enough for that application. I know well engineered carbon in a frame or bars can actually damp quite well, but I've never had that experience with a fork. All of the steel forks I've ridden, even heavier duty brevet and touring type forks, ride much better. Since it is a krampus, let the tire size and pressures you'll be running be your guide.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Jayem said:


> I had a steel on a fat-bike and switched it for a carbon, the biggest difference was the ease I could loft the front on the trail. Dramatically better. I would 100% recommend from that point of view.


Yeah my fat bike is a feather weight imho with the carbon vs mastodon. Rigid in general works better for me in a variety of situations. 



BadgerOne said:


> Exactly....the dramatic weight difference, and the distribution of that weight, makes a strong case for carbon on the front of a bike. That said I don't particularly like the way carbon rides as a fork, and I've tried a bunch. It's harsh and loves to transmit the nasties directly to your bones. I can only suspect this is because of the required layup and thickness required to make carbon forks strong enough for that application. I know well engineered carbon in a frame or bars can actually damp quite well, but I've never had that experience with a fork. All of the steel forks I've ridden, even heavier duty brevet and touring type forks, ride much better. Since it is a krampus, let the tire size and pressures you'll be running be your guide.


I find a rigid fork better at everything...except its ability to absorb bumps!! I have been fine thus far on my 29x3 setup, and yes there are times when I am slower or get tired a little sooner because I am lifting and moving around often to negotiate roots and rocks, but it's dependability is just so seductive.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Somewhat related...

Not all steel forks are the same. You hope they are somewhat "tuned" to rider weight and riding style, but I've had some pretty whippy steel forks.
The switch to any carbon fork results in a very noticeable weight reduction on the front. Other than that, if your ride quality improves, it may be just luck (whether or not you are a bigger rider).
My 29+ swaps between a carbon Carver fork and a 120mm RS Bluto. Your Pike should be pretty awesome.

-F


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Fleas said:


> Somewhat related...
> 
> Not all steel forks are the same. You hope they are somewhat "tuned" to rider weight and riding style, but I've had some pretty whippy steel forks.
> The switch to any carbon fork results in a very noticeable weight reduction on the front. Other than that, if your ride quality improves, it may be just luck (whether or not you are a bigger rider).
> ...


Yeah I run a big 203mm rotor with hope 4 piston brakes on my fat bike, and so far the fork has performed well in all conditions. I know some forks might not handle that very well, so I am curious how the Surly fork will perform. 

With regards to the Pike, I am hoping it holds up well to me climbing out of the saddle, because that is one of the biggest pluses with the rigid fork, and 29+ diameter for that matter. No worries about where I am in the fork travel, or lifting that much extra to clear obstacles. Just get the tire high enough to skip off the top of the rock or root, and let the rear end follow.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I have only used one bike with a steel fork. It was flexy and boingy. I am not a rigid or Hardtail fan so I am biased now, but that really turned me off rigid bikes in a hurry. I have ridden carbon forks....much better in that aspect and in general.


----------



## ilikepizza (Aug 22, 2016)

jonshonda said:


> I have a Surly Krampus on the way, it comes with a Rockshox Pike Ultimate, and the stock Surly Krampus fork. I have a carbon fork on my fat bike (not enve) and like that a lot running 29+, and would be curious about the ENVE vs steel. I don't care about weight, just ride quality.


I have a stable similar to yours, carbon fatbike including a 29+ set and then a Krampus with front sus. My question is when would you choose to run the Krampus rigid (whether steel or carbon fork)? I have wrestled with this in the past debating whether to get a rigid fork for my Krampus and to date have concluded that I'd just take the fatbike on 29+ to meet that need. If I did get a rigid fork I think I'd go steel and just have the bike be indestructible.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Love how light carbon is, hard on the wrists. Steel forks were my favorite since my SS El Mar, but had a Niner steel that wasn't as smooth. Right now I'm using an Aluminum fork from RSD and I'm surprised at how much I like the ride quality!

All my experience is using 29x2.4 - 29x3.0 over the years.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

ilikepizza said:


> I have a stable similar to yours, carbon fatbike including a 29+ set and then a Krampus with front sus. My question is when would you choose to run the Krampus rigid (whether steel or carbon fork)? I have wrestled with this in the past debating whether to get a rigid fork for my Krampus and to date have concluded that I'd just take the fatbike on 29+ to meet that need. If I did get a rigid fork I think I'd go steel and just have the bike be indestructible.


Because the Krampus is floating around in the UPS black hole somewhere, and I have yet to ride it, I am not sure exactly what will happen and when I will choose to ride it. It is currently a single speed, and it's been a while since I have not had gears, so I will likely need every advantage I can get climbing. I am just looking forward to some sweet steel 29+ action. If they Pike doesn't piss me off too much on climbs and lofting, then I might just run it with suspension.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

This….


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Because the Krampus is floating around in the UPS black hole somewhere, and I have yet to ride it, I am not sure exactly what will happen and when I will choose to ride it. It is currently a single speed, and it's been a while since I have not had gears, so I will likely need every advantage I can get climbing. I am just looking forward to some sweet steel 29+ action. If they Pike doesn't piss me off too much on climbs and lofting, then I might just run it with suspension.


I have the Pike Ultimate on my SS Radimus, really like it and even on stand and mash climbs though it took some tuning to get there depending on how plush you like YMMV. Also just put a tapered Mone steel fork on my 29+ ROS9 curved blades tapered, boost and it rides and handles great(removed a Manitou magnum to replace) and much better than the straight blade steel niner fork that came on it which I recall as harsh though it's been about 5 years.


----------



## TCSglTrk (9 mo ago)

I've been riding full rigid for years so I have some experience on rigid forks, especially carbon.

My last three forks were the Enve, Whiskey, and Rdo. Out of the three, the Enve tops that list. Stiff but somehow seemed to take some harshness out of my BMC front end.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ilikepizza (Aug 22, 2016)

jonshonda said:


> I am just looking forward to some sweet steel 29+ action.


I totally get this. Hope it arrives soon, enjoy.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

azjonboy said:


> This….
> View attachment 1994226


Now you are just being a tease! Tell me more! 



socal_jack said:


> I have the Pike Ultimate on my SS Radimus, really like it and even on stand and mash climbs though it took some tuning to get there depending on how plush you like YMMV. Also just put a tapered Mone steel fork on my 29+ ROS9 curved blades tapered, boost and it rides and handles great(removed a Manitou magnum to replace) and much better than the straight blade steel niner fork that came on it which I recall as harsh though it's been about 5 years.


I will be fiddling with the Pike I am sure! I went for a ride last night and there were multiple times I was able to perfectly lift the front tire just enough to get it to bounce off an root/rock, and the rear tire follows. It's almost like an assisted bunny hop of sorts? Where a suspension fork requires a bit more planning, and if you tried the same move it would just suck up that hit and do nothing to help with the rear tire....if that makes any sense. 

I will look at Mone forks, thanks! 



TCSglTrk said:


> I've been riding full rigid for years so I have some experience on rigid forks, especially carbon.
> 
> My last three forks were the Enve, Whiskey, and Rdo. Out of the three, the Enve tops that list. Stiff but somehow seemed to take some harshness out of my BMC front end.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Yeah Enve is the only aftermarket one I am aware of that has rider weights over 240lbs. I am guessing that the Trek 1120 and RDO might have the same limits as the ENVE, but not sure. 




ilikepizza said:


> I totally get this. Hope it arrives soon, enjoy.


Thanks! After sitting at UPS for 5 days there is movement! Tuesday is supposed to be NBD!


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

Ive sort of settled on the stock steel fork for my krampus in rigid mode, and a pike for susp mode. The stock surly forks are not flexxy, and probably overbuilt, but they work great, will last a lifetime and not cost as much as an enve fork.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

I’ve run a lot of rigid forks, the best carbon by far is the ENVE…it just works incredibly well and is not too harsh like so many. All that said I still prefer a good segmented steel fork. I’ll probably have WaltWorks make me one that’s tuned to me this fall.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I haven't ridden a carbon fork that is as smooth as a Type II. Super smooth and goes right where it is pointed. Unfortunately all steel forks are not created equal.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

jonshonda said:


> Now you are just being a tease! Tell me more!
> 
> Black Sheep fork for my Ti SS 29+. Same A-C as the Fox SC 34. Laterally quite stiff. Really takes the edge off the sharp hits and high speed chatter.
> 
> ...


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

^Milagrosa on a rigid? And I thought I was tough going down that on a hardtail! Human jackhammering!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Super E said:


> I’ve run a lot of rigid forks, the best carbon by far is the ENVE…it just works incredibly well and is not too harsh like so many. All that said I still prefer a good segmented steel fork. I’ll probably have WaltWorks make me one that’s tuned to me this fall.


Yeah I guess I am a little superficial when thinking about how the enve would look on my bike! Haha. But I am very interested in a custom fork as well. 



AKamp said:


> I haven't ridden a carbon fork that is as smooth as a Type II. Super smooth and goes right where it is pointed. Unfortunately all steel forks are not created equal.


Type II? What is this?


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

jonshonda said:


> Yeah I guess I am a little superficial when thinking about how the enve would look on my bike! Haha. But I am very interested in a custom fork as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Type II? What is this?


they have been around for a while.


----------



## TCSglTrk (9 mo ago)

jonshonda said:


> Yeah I guess I am a little superficial when thinking about how the enve would look on my bike! Haha. But I am very interested in a custom fork as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Type II? What is this?


Here's an older pic with an Enve. I miss that bike 









That fork complimented the frame. Although, I had aluminum rims on this bike soooo....


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

That ENVE fork is a sexy b1tch though.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I went back to using my Manitou Mastodon as my wrists were starting to warm me about the abuse. It's amazing the differences between how direct and connected a rigid fork is to the ground and bike, vs a suspension fork. 

Some of it might be the result of the AC being higher with the suspension fork. With rigid the bike cut like a knife in turns, and seemed to turn much more predictably, both leaning the bike and steering with the bars. Now the bike doesn't want to turn as easy at some times, and takes a bit more effort to lean in tighter corners. More riding is required!!


----------



## TCSglTrk (9 mo ago)

If your wrists hurt your grip was too tight. Your body should just be a relaxed passenger on a full rigid.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

There's nothing quite like a custom steel fork with nice tubing. Last year I had one commissioned with tapered and butted Tange Prestige legs and a fluted steerer. It's light and rides like a dream.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

milehi said:


> There's nothing quite like a custom steel fork with nice tubing. Last year I had one commissioned with tapered and butted Tange Prestige legs and a fluted steerer. It's light and rides like a dream.
> View attachment 1998452


Last year wasn't 2002, was it?


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

milehi said:


> There's nothing quite like a custom steel fork with nice tubing. Last year I had one commissioned with tapered and butted Tange Prestige legs and a fluted steerer. It's light and rides like a dream.
> View attachment 1998452


Looks like Steve's work? Clean brazing.


----------

